# Springfiled XDM-9 Range report



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So I picked up a Springfield XDM9 last week and was finally able to wring it out a bit the other day

200 rounds of WWB, and 15 rounds of Federal HST 124+P and I have to say I'm very happy with the gun, it points fabulously well and I'm shocked to say that my point shooting was better than sighted fire.

The gun recoils much better than I expected, even with the +P loads, I honestly couldn't feel the difference like I can when shooting other guns of equal caliber. 

I think the rear sight notch could be a little wider, but I'm not going to sweat on it as they are probably going to be replaced with either Heinie or XS sights in the future. The front sight appeared nice and crisp, I don't know how much of this is from the serrated rear sight, but there was a clear difference between the two surfaces with proper sight alignment/picture. Also, while the original XD manual calls for a 6 o'clock hold, the "M" calls for center of target=impact and I found this to be the case, others results may vary.

I wasn't sure how I felt about the "Mega-lock Texture"  Hey, I didn't name the stuff... but it does make for a good grip.

I was shooting with the medium back strap (I tried to put the small one in, but after 45 minutes of pounding with hammer and punch I couldn't get the roll pin out, and YES I did read the manual to see if I was doing it right) and it felt fine, my "sighted" fire was a little low and left which is a me issue while my point shooting shots were pretty much dead on.

I didn't bother with measuring group sizes as quite frankly my groups were pure ass, but I haven't shot in months and the trigger does take some getting used to. Regarding the trigger, I found it to be OK for not being a 1911 and I did short-stroke the trigger on one occasion during rapid fire, again this is a me issue.

Overall I'm VERY, VERY happy with this gun, a few 100 rounds more and a holster or two and this will probably find it's way into the primary carry role.




What I really liked was loading 8 cartridges and seeing 11 empty witness holes waiting to show cases. :smt049:smt007


----------

